# Grilled Shrimp Enchiladas with Jalapeño Cream Sauce



## tatonka3a2 (Oct 7, 2012)

[h2]Tried out a new recipe over the weekend.  

Started with 1 1/2 lbs of shrimp, cleaned and the tails removed.  Tossed in Roasted Garlic Olive Oil and seasoned with BPS Money.  
 [/h2]












IMG_6236.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2]Onto the Yoder smoking with Pecan pellets
 [/h2]












IMG_6239.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2]While the shrimp was cooking I started the jalapeño cream sauce - melt some butter, stir in the flour and cook for a few minutes; whisk in chicken stock and sour cream.   Added some minced up jalapenos and garlic powder and simmer until thickened.  Added fresh chopped cilantro right at the end.
 [/h2]












IMG_6250.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2]Removed the shrimp and let cool enough to handle - gave them a rough chop and set aside to be added to the enchilada stuffing.  [/h2]












IMG_6246.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2]Next work on the main part - saute minced garlic and onion for about 5 minutes. Add shredded cabbage, shredded carrot, baby spinach, chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, oregano and cayenne pepper.  
 [/h2]












IMG_6244.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2]Cook until the spinach starts to wilt and then mix in the chopped up shrimp. I also added about 1/3 cup of the cream sauce to the stuffing mix.[/h2][h2] [/h2]












IMG_6249.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2]Assemble the enchiladas by placing 1/3 cup of the shrimp mixture in the center of a flour tortilla and sprinkle with shredded smoked monterey jack cheese.   Roll the tortilla and place seam side down.  Once the dish was full, 1/2 of the jalapeño cream sauce was poured evenly over the top and added a little more of the shredded smoked monterey jack cheese; then into the Yoder to finish cooking.   
 [/h2]












IMG_6258.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2]Ready to come off the Yoder
 [/h2]












IMG_6261.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2]Ready to eat!!  Shrimp Enchiladas with extra jalapeño cream sauce poured over the top and a side of spanish rice all garnished with fresh HOT pico de Gallo.
 [/h2]












IMG_6264.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2] [/h2]












IMG_6267.JPG



__ tatonka3a2
__ Oct 7, 2012





[h2]These will be making a regular appearance in our house!! They were amazing!![/h2]


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow!!!

Looks great!



~Martin


----------



## willy2763 (Oct 7, 2012)

WOW is right! That's all I can say!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2012)

I want a big plate of that !!!!


----------



## linguica (Oct 7, 2012)

Friggen AWESOME I'm not sure what cuisine that comes from but they look KILLER


----------



## mossymo (Oct 8, 2012)

The plated pic did not do this meal justice, it was outstanding... very delicious!


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 8, 2012)

dang. im hungry. shouldn't have read your post until AFTER lunch! looks tasty


----------



## insideout (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy crap that looks good.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

WOW that looks awesome! Gotta give this one a try! Great thread.


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 9, 2012)

*       Awsome!*


----------



## diesel (Oct 12, 2012)

WOW!!!  I want some.


----------



## barneypoo69 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for this. Sounds like a good Tex-Mex dish to me....We love shrimp...and I love enchiladas, jalapenos............will be trying real soon.

Question, what is BPS Money ?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great!  Do you have a recipe for the Spanish rice?


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Barneypoo69 said:


> Thanks for this. Sounds like a good Tex-Mex dish to me....We love shrimp...and I love enchiladas, jalapenos............will be trying real soon.
> 
> Question, what is BPS Money ?


BPS Money is a seasoning called Money from Big Poppa Smokers.


thoseguys26 said:


> Looks great!  Do you have a recipe for the Spanish rice?


The Spanish rice was a cheat - package of Spanish Rice from Knorr.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> The Spanish rice was a cheat - package of Spanish Rice from Knorr.


I'm guilty of that as well :)


----------



## shhaker (Jan 13, 2013)

looks awesome!! imm gonna try it!!


----------



## gotarace (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow i missed these earlier but i'm glad i saw them now....This looks fantastic!!! We love shrimp around our home and i have to put these on the short list of dishes to make. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2013)

I think chicken enchiladas will have to move over for this one.....  Now to talk to Bride about that.....


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------

